# Icecap Reef-Cam



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Is there anyone that has actually tested this product or based on pricing just uses the gopro sessions? I think it "may" be an interesting way in viewing the health of a tank while travelling.

I see that it doesn't work natively with fusion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Demitrius!

funny ur bringing this up since i just learned about this product yesterday. I watched a video about it on Youtube and I personally think it looks amazing! But $200+ is a bit much for an aquarium camera imo. Also i don't think it would be worth it for someone like me since I only have a 30gal tank... Probably best for someone with a massive tank like 100+ gallon.

For people like me with smaller tanks, I would suggest getting one of those IP camera like Foscam for $50 on amazon and have it mounted somewhere inconspicuous.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Great point! I have a d-link on my 30g and it's great for when I travel. I do use a visual of my fish and corals to help me decide if/when I need to do anything-so I agree on a larger tank it could be useful in conjunction with other stats.

I have to check-out the foscam though as I didn't realize how cheap it is. The d-link is nice as it provides cloud access. My ISP is setup such that I can't do this natively with my router.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine coming in few days..let see how it works


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

^^^ I am very curious how you like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Very small camera 1x1 , now im throwing in my tank


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Easy setting just 5 mins done , very impressed and love it enjoying ..
Screen shot


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

how big is your tank? which side of the tank you installed it? Can you take the front shot of your camera from side to side completely?


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

SICK......enjoy...


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

The image looks pretty good! Do you get a good view of the tank as a whole?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

canadianeh said:


> how big is your tank? which side of the tank you installed it? Can you take the front shot of your camera from side to side completely?


I think around 55 or 60 gallons , I'm installed on left side, for camera pics i will take when im around Mississ



Rookie2013 said:


> SICK......enjoy...


Thanks



Marz said:


> The image looks pretty good! Do you get a good view of the tank as a whole?


Yeah whole view on top but not bottom ..need 2 for whole tank view


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Can we see a clip of of the footage your cam captured and maybe a pic of how you have it set up pls? 

Would you say it's worth all that money?


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Where can I buy this camera ?
Thanks


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

$290 just like a waterproof webcam required SD card for save vid or pic , no night vision when the light went off , but i could watching my fish and corals all day time anywhere at work or on vacation..with me it worth that money  . 
For my sump I already ordered indoor camera..it coming in few days


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

simba said:


> Where can I buy this camera ?
> Thanks


Reefsupplies.ca 
Free shipping and ship next business day


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Few pics ....


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

For comparison here is my live cam Arlo Q Pro 1080P. Same idea I can view it anywhere online and can record video and sound in the cloud for free(not memory card)


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Apex compatible?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I have 2 indoor camera HD 1080 2 way speak and listen..but can't compare with reef-cam..I can see acro polyps extension )💥💥💥 with best view


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

zoapaly said:


> I have 2 indoor camera HD 1080 2 way speak and listen..but can't compare with reef-cam..I can see acro polyps extension )&#128165;&#128165;&#128165; with best view


My Arlo is installed on the tank so I also can see polyps extension but not on acro since I don't have one. Can you post pic of the polyps extension using the cam?


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Mikeylikes said:


> Apex compatible?


Arlo is not Apex compatible. It uses an app on android and Apple or simply visit Arlo website.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

canadianeh said:


> My Arlo is installed on the tank so I also can see polyps extension but not on acro since I don't have one. Can you post pic of the polyps extension using the cam?


Don't have sd card now just screen shot ,will get 128G soon with a lot of pics coming


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

zoapaly said:


> I have 2 indoor camera HD 1080 2 way speak and listen..but can't compare with reef-cam..I can see acro polyps extension )&#128165;&#128165;&#128165; with best view


That's a lot of cameras. Is that to watch your tank or security?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

i got an old Dlink 930L installed on my sump in the basement. As much as it is good to see your display i believe its very important to have an eye on your sump where your water flows in and out


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

nc208082 said:


> That's a lot of cameras. Is that to watch your tank or security?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


2 for DT 1 for sump and 2 for kid &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833; im crazy


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Rookie2013 said:


> i got an old Dlink 930L installed on my sump in the basement. As much as it is good to see your display i believe its very important to have an eye on your sump where your water flows in and out


Yeah sump very important..but im just looking DT all day&#127919;


----------

